# illustrator - farbverlauf bei text



## elocin (19. August 2003)

wie kann ich in illustrator10 über die länge einer wortes einen gleichmäßigen farbverlauf erstellen......

wenn ich meinen verlauf per drag&drop auf  das wort bzw. auf das farbsymbol ziehe, passiert nix........

schonmal vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Beppone (19. August 2003)

Hi,

Farbverläufe lassen sich bei den meisten Programmen nur auf Objekte, nicht auf Texte anwenden.

Also:
Wort schreiben, dann in Pfade verwandeln.
Meistens sind dann die einzelnen Buchstaben des Wortes noch zu einer Gruppe zusammengefaßt.
Wenn Du dann einen Verlauf zuweist, zeigt jeder einzelne Buchstabe den Verlauf und nicht das ganze Wort.
Abhilfe: Gruppierung auflösen, alle einzelnen Buchstaben auswählen und "verbinden" (in vielen Progs "Strg + J" bzw bei Apple "Command + J").
Ein Verbund an Objekten reagiert auf Funktionen, als ob es ein einzelnes Objekt wäre. So läßt sich zB auch ein Foto in ein Wort einbauen.

Gruß

Beppone


----------



## elocin (19. August 2003)

gleich ausprobiert.......

---------> hat geklappt - vielen dank für die schnelle hilfe


----------

